# taking child during separation



## 379phoenix (May 3, 2009)

hello everyone-
After years of unsolved issues and drama, I told my wife yesterday I wanted a divorce. Things have already spun wildly out of control. She stayed with her parents (and my 4 year old son) last night and today says she is taking off to the beach with him for a week.
I don't think it's a good idea and want to see my son. We haven't talked to lawyers or resolved any details. Can she legally do this?


----------

